# sigma sights



## shootersmith (Sep 6, 2007)

I just bought a sigma and it seems like its shooting all over the place. I was wondering if their was anyway to adjust the rear sight or if anyone else came across this problem. maybe its my ammo currently using winchester range rounds 185gr any suggestions on ammo too.


----------



## dwhite53 (May 27, 2007)

Took a while for me to be able to hit much with mine. The trigger takes some getting used to. After about 500 rounds the groups are getting tighter. Mine does seem to shoot low. I need an adjustable rear sight. 

Practice some more before you condemn the pistol.

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I would try different bullet weight ammo as the 185's may be too heavy. My Ruger P94 in 40 S&W was not very accurate with 180 gr ammo but when I switched to 155 then the groups tighened it up to the most accurate handgun I have.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a friend of mine that made a tool to move sights on about any handgun. It looked like a weird C clamp. I have moved them with small clamps too putting something between he steel of the clamp and and the gun to prevent scratches. If you are not comfortable with that I'd have a gunsmith do it. I used a bore sighter to figure how far to push it but the rule of thumb is if it shoots left move the rear to the left. If you choose to take this project on remember that a small push can mean a lot at 25 yards to ..baby steps :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I 2nd trying new ammo. If you master the sigma it makes shooting other pistols a breeze. Keep shooting


----------

